# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Liberty Forest Talent Directory

## Bman

This is the one stop shop when looking for people to help or hire for media projects.

Members wishing to be on this list, please list your talents, links to media demonstrating talent and expectations .  The second post, to be updated weekly, in this thread will contain links(Avatar name) to your post categorized by your abilities(please provide links of your work/resume in the post).  If you don’t see your abilities as a category a new category shall be made. 


Please PM me if you think anything should be added as to not clutter the thread
*wonder if this is worthy of being made a sticky

----------


## Bman

Video
ibaghdadi
VegasPatriot
R3volutionJedi
Andromeda 
truthsearching
Jakie Treehorn

Animation
ibaghdadi
R3volutionJedi

Web
kliquid
Ethek
ibaghdadi
Yieu
teacherone
Jakie Treehorn

Audio
Bman
Heavenlyboy34
ibaghdadi (Arabic-English/English-Arabic translation)

Graphic Design
Heavenlyboy34
kliquid
robskicks
CaliforniaMom
UtahApocalypse
Andromeda 

Man on the Street
shemdogg

Actor
malkusm
Imperial

Musician
Bman
BuddyRey
Heavenlyboy34
Kotin
CHOCOLATEsteven


Information Technology
chuckasomas
Yieu

 Strategic
Ethek
malkusm
Scottj88

 Fashion Expert
Matt Collins

Writer/Blogger
malkusm
Imperial
Scottj88
Jakie Treehorn

Attorney/Legal Services
jabrownie

----------


## Bman

Guitarist/Composer

http://soundcloud.com/brock-pfaelzisch/aeterno

http://soundcloud.com/brock-pfaelzisch/warriors-theme

http://soundcloud.com/brock-pfaelzisch/rock-out

http://soundcloud.com/brock-pfaelzisch/night-rider

Audio Engineering
Mainly use Pro-Tools and Cubase.  Can apply audio to video edit audio in a video, can do so minor video editing also.

Minor web and photoshop ability.

www.mediamusicstudio.com

----------


## BuddyRey

Several years of radio experience, both as an on-air personality and a singer/musician (no experience on the technical end of things, like producing or sound mixing, however).  Unfortunately, this was in the early-to-mid '90s and I doubt that any of my dates were caught and transcribed for digital media.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

multi-instrumentalist (guitar, bass, chromatic/diatonic harmonica, soprano recorder), composer/orchestrator/arranger (classically trained), computer aided graphic design, typography, multi-track digital audio editing (especially Digital Orchestrator Pro), working on fluency in Russian (will update this when I get my translator certification), intermediate-level graphite drawing, pen-and-ink drawing, and gouache painting.

My visual and audio portfolio can be found at matveimediaarts.blogspot.com (updated semi-regularly)

----------


## chuckasomas

11 years experience in Information Technology and Logistics and IT Support for Rand Paul 2010 Senate Campaign
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3465305/Resu...ie%20Smith.pdf

----------


## kliquid

I do both web and graphic design.

----------


## Ethek

Strategist.  Drupal/Open Atrium advocate.

----------


## CaseyJones

went ahead and stickied this

----------


## muzzled dogg

i;m good at fringe things like holding signs

----------


## robskicks

Graphic Designer!

www.robertwilliamsdesign.com

----------


## JoshLowry

BMan, this would make a great individual page that is linked to from the red navigation bar.

Remind me if you'd like to help out.  Working on some other stuff atm.

----------


## Matt Collins

Daily Kos once wrote that I'm a fashion expert

----------


## ibaghdadi

I run an animation workshop. We make cartoons, comics, videos, websites, etc. Also have an Arabic-English/English-Arabic translation team (including subbing and dubbing).

In addition we have an animation training workshop (http://www.facebook.com/haw.ae). Unlikely you'll be able to attend though coz we're in Dubai, UAE.

----------


## Kotin

I am a multiple instrumentalist musician.. I play drums, guitar, banjo, bass, piano, and sing.

----------


## CaliforniaMom

I can do graphic art and traditional art. 
http://lisacolver.daportfolio.com/

----------


## muzzled dogg

lol nice lisa

----------


## VegasPatriot

Video Productions

I started making Ron Paul videos after watching and being inspired by aravoth's "Stop Dreaming" video...

My first RP video is titled Ron Paul: America's Hero - Here is a link to the second version of that video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APvp1z9xbII

Links to some of my other RP videos:

Promoting Ron Paul on the Las Vegas Strip:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzViTul3GzA

Ron Paul: Las Vegas Paint the Town Ron:  http://www.youtube.com/user/VegasPat.../3/RS5TwU-Pthw

Here is a link to one of my more popular video... although it is an anti McCain video not a pro RP video:

John McCain... Electable?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y395Tftgz0E

In 2007/08 I uploaded various debate videos featuring Ron Paul... you can see all my videos on my VegasPatriot YouTube account here: http://www.youtube.com/user/VegasPatriot

After the 2008 election I hooked up with my good friend Stewart Rhodes when he asked me to produce videos for Oath Keepers.  Here is a link to what I think is my best video to date:

*

*

----------


## malkusm

Is this exclusively for "media", or just a general website talent directory?

----------


## Yieu

> I can do graphic art and traditional art. 
> http://lisacolver.daportfolio.com/


You play everquest?  On a related note, I have some basic skills with websites and vBulletin, as well as IT knowledge.
http://www.classiceqpetition.com/forum

----------


## Bman

> Is this exclusively for "media", or just a general website talent directory?


I was thinking media, but it does't have to be.   I wanted to leave it open to evolve.  If you have something you think should be added, I more than likely will.  Of course within reason.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

Hey! Well, here is a bit of what I've done.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Jedindy
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jediindy

----------


## CaseyJones

calling graphic designers and flash gurus into chat asap please

----------


## malkusm

> I was thinking media, but it does't have to be.   I wanted to leave it open to evolve.  If you have something you think should be added, I more than likely will.  Of course within reason.


Well, let me list some things that I'm good at that might be helpful to someone here, just in case....

I have written for a couple blogs who have been generally pretty satisfied with my work, I think. I have a background in statistics which may be useful for analyzing poll results and better focusing our efforts. I gave one speech, last year on Tax Day at a Tea Party rally, which went over well, I think.

I probably do other stuff, but that's what comes to mind that is relevant.

----------


## Imperial

I don't really do the technical stuff, but I do write for a few websites, Red Racing Horses and Independent Political Report to be precise. I have done a few interviews in the process, but it is a skill I am working on improving.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Graphics

----------


## Scottj88

I like to think.  I just graduated from UofI in Champaign with an Actuarial Science degree.  If you need things done with statistics or math, I would love to help.  I am also a blogger with my own "Ron Paul Revolution" website.  It can be located @ 
http://thehardrightedge.com

I try to post information useful to people to learn about the current situation of America, how to hedge against it, and what the solutions are.  I am hoping that a lot of other people start their own websites dedicated to the Ron Paul Revolution in some manner, and then to have a social aggregate website connecting all of them.  I think that this would be an excellent way to spur grass roots involvement, as everyone wants to write about what is going on, and a "Ron Paul Revolution" grassroots blog connector would be very interesting to say the least.
-
I love to talk strategy, and have a highly trained critical analysis mindset.  I am VERY good at judging risk, and can see future problems that others normally don't think about.  I study cause and effect, and have a very broad scope of world events and how they intertwine on the micro level.

Also, My investment advice in which you can find on my website is yielding nice returns, and I am VERY confident that my junior/silver miners will have 1000%s returns++, so I am always open to ideas that need financing on the grassroots perspective.

The revolution is my full time job, so feel free to contact me any time for any reason...
-
hardrightedge@gmail.com
-
Scott J

----------


## malkusm

> I like to think.  I just graduated from UofI in Champaign with an Actuarial Science degree.  If you need things done with statistics or math, I would love to help.  I am also a blogger with my own "Ron Paul Revolution" website.  It can be located @ 
> http://thehardrightedge.com
> 
> I try to post information useful to people to learn about the current situation of America, how to hedge against it, and what the solutions are.  I am hoping that a lot of other people start their own websites dedicated to the Ron Paul Revolution in some manner, and then to have a social aggregate website connecting all of them.  I think that this would be an excellent way to spur grass roots involvement, as everyone wants to write about what is going on, and a "Ron Paul Revolution" grassroots blog connector would be very interesting to say the least.
> -
> I love to talk strategy, and have a highly trained critical analysis mindset.  I am VERY good at judging risk, and can see future problems that others normally don't think about.  I study cause and effect, and have a very broad scope of world events and how they intertwine on the micro level.
> 
> Also, My investment advice in which you can find on my website is yielding nice returns, and I am VERY confident that my junior/silver miners will have 1000%s returns++, so I am always open to ideas that need financing on the grassroots perspective.
> 
> ...


Actuarial science, hmm? Right on, I graduated in statistics and currently work in insurance....I wasn't aware of any other statheads on the forums

----------


## CaseyJones

smart phone app programmers please come to chat

----------


## Andromeda

*Graphic Design, Traditional Artist, Illustrator*
http://www.bentostudios.com/dygallery/ 

I do a wide variety of art ranging from political satire to comics to traditional media in addition to web logos, design, etc.  I do this professionally and in my spare time as a hobby/home studio.  Currently, I am a member of the Island Art Association in Fernandina Beach, FL.  I have a general working knowledge of xhtml but am not as familiar with Java script or Flash.
I have 4 years experience with Adobe Photoshop, 3 years experience with Adobe Illustrator, and 1 year experience with Adobe InDesign.  I have also worked moderately in GIMP.

*Video Editing*
More of a hobby than anything, but have started working on professional videos for the nonprofit organization for which I work.  Have a working knowledge of Sony Vegas (3 years experience).  
My Youtube Channel (mostly silly things):  http://www.youtube.com/user/Destinat...e?feature=mhum 

The ad I made for work (very simple because I only had still images that they provided me): http://www.youtube.com/user/Destinat.../2/dEfbx8ZrzgM

My Youtube channel was recently upgraded by Youtube to allow videos exceeding 15 minutes.  So, I am considering using that to our advantage should I start making videos.

If it helps, I also play piano (classical and jazz) and would be willing to play with groups or as background music for videos or functions - whatever is needed in my area.

I also run a small anime review website at http://www.bentostudios.com and am willing to post links from the main page.

I live in the Nassau County area in Florida and am more than willing to advertise, etc. in the Fernandina Beach/Yulee area.

I am a good writer, have a background in public speaking and public relations, management, and have a moderate amount of time to devote to the Revolution.

My email is jade@bentostudios.com for anyone interested.

----------


## truthsearching

*Filmmaker*




Hello all!  I am a somewhat accomplished yet still aspiring young filmmaker living in southern California.  I'd love to have some 'Liberty based' scripts to flash around LA.  I'm currently working on something called the "social movie project."  The idea is that we as an online Liberty loving community could brainstorm, write, and create either a short film, or heaven forbid a feature length film that celebrates and promotes Liberty.

To learn more about the Social Movie Project, visit the website, particularly the Liberty based section.

Thanks, and best wishes,
-dm

(more examples available on my website, www.davidmay.net)

----------


## CHOCOLATEsteven

I'm an Independent musician. I play the guitar and I sing (self-taught).
I also play the piano a bit; though, in my opinion, I suck.

----------


## amonasro

I have a BM and MM in music and vocal performance, plus a performance certificate in opera. If anyone needs a singer or classical music-related advice, I'm your man. 

I sing a mean rendition of the National Anthem

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

OK Bman - the important thing is getting RP elected.  I' not sure when or if I will get the catherder site back up, but we have major assets.  Your directory listing seems too limited to it's breadth, however.  I also see a lot of things mentione that never make it to your main list. 

SKILLS BANK:
===Campaign Workers=== (1)
====Campaign Managers==== (4)
====Campaign Fund Raisers==== (2)
====Fund Raisers==== (3)
====Pollsters==== (2)
====Phone Bank Workers==== (7)
====Fashion Experts==== (3)
===Copywriters=== (6)
====Collateral Writers==== (2)
====Speech Writers==== (1)
====Editors==== (2)
===Proofreading=== (3)
===Typing=== (1)
===Researchers=== (9)
===Language Skills=== (1)
===Reporters=== (2)
===Graphics=== (subject heading - but have a group w/ 70+ graphic artists)
====Graphic Artists==== (11)
====Graphic Designers==== (1)
====Fine Artists==== (0)
====Cartoon/Caricature Artists==== (2)
====Photographers==== (5)
====Web Designers / Developers==== (14)
====Flash Artists==== (1 - and another up my sleeve)
====Printers==== (0)
=====Collateral Printers===== (0)
=====Sign Printers===== (1)
=====Garment Printers===== (1)
===Video=== (subject heading)
====Videographers==== (0 - well 2 film makers up my sleeve))
====Video Producers==== (2)
===Audio=== (subject heading)
====Voice Over Artists==== (8)
===Logistics=== (0)
===Supplies=== (subject heading)
====Sign Printers==== (1)
===Computer=== (2)
====Programmers==== (10)
====WebMasters==== (9)
====Unix Guru's==== (4)
====SQL/Database Experts==== (7)
====Social Network Developers==== (0)
===Telecommunications=== (2)
===Pilots=== (0 on the list, but I should have 3-4 up my sleeve - have to dig for them) 
===Legal=== (subject heading)
====Lawyers==== (1)
====Para-Legals==== (1 + another up my sleeve)
===Music=== (Subject heading)
====Bands / Musicians==== (7 - but group w/ 800+, need scraper to aid move them - tech probs))
====Music Producers==== (3)
====DJs==== (1)
===Events=== (subject heading)
====Event Promoters==== (3)
====Event Planners==== (8)
===Marketers=== (6)
===Online Marketers=== (3)
===Unskilled Labor=== (10)
===Engineer=== (6)
===Security=== (1)
===Driver=== (1 - CDL)

Anyway, I've been pondering setting up a independent site just for skilled volunteers or maybe moving it over here.  Have not decided - but this site is a bit hostile at times...

-t

----------


## teacherone

n00b web designer -- but highly enthusiastic!

here's my latest: 

www.freedomatlas.org
www.ronpaulrides.com

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Tack me on for Video, Web, and Writer/Blogger. Also proficient in SEO if any sites needed a boost, but that could fall under Web.

----------


## jabrownie

Attorney with a Masters in Sociology (statistics), B.S. in Emergency Management.

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Lucille

Awake.

http://www.canadiansforliberty.com/

toonsforliberty@gmail.com

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Have my own professional fundraising business and have been in the industry 23 years.

Also am involved with internet telephony, installing and setting up servers for telephony and telemarketing.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Bump!

----------


## thechitowncubs

I can offer free website hosting.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

A number of interviews shot by another person that I edited.

Harvard Article V conference 9/25/11-attendee comments
https://vimeo.com/31464745


A series of images with narration about Article V

Strategy for Defense of the Constitution-Article 5 Convention NOW!
https://vimeo.com/33945510


An environmental video that looks at our future IF we continue oil dependence as it is.  This was produced as a response video to BP, gulf oil leak videos.  You tube blocked the response video function after 3 days, then blocked text comments because I was posting the URL.  It must have been working and corporations objected.
 Bad_Behavior=oil.divx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aek2xO4kFXQ


A full moon mountain rave party I shot and edited.  The DJ had a quality message.

What is right or what is easy?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCU2r3hD6n0


A maze on the web constructed with Perceptions and Values of Constitutional intent.  "The Declarator".

http://algoxy.com/dec/


Original music.  This one has lyrics that describe something none know about our past, but should.  "Switchback"

http://algoxy.com/miskno/copyrightC.A.Brown.Switch.mp3


Some very serious facts about 9/11 at the WTC.  The only feasible explanation in existence for total pulverization of the building contents, and everything else.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11scenario.html


Some legal experience in a pro se capacity.

I've done a great deal of public speaking on history, psychology, politics, spirituality, philosophy and activism.

Audio mixing, EQ, stage sets.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Fashion Expert
> Matt Collins


LoL

----------

